# Brass-headed mallet



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought a new set of chisels recently. The chisels are quite nice (swedish made C.I. Fall) so I figured it would be nice to have a mallet to match them.

I bought a brass pipe coupling and an end cap.









I filed a couple of grooves on the threads in the coupling.









Then I turned a blank for the handle. I screwed on the endcap and fastened the coupling in a vise. I smeared epoxy on the threads and screwed in the handle blank.









I set the whole thing up in the lathe and started with turning the brass.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the end result









Matches the chisels quite well I think.


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice, well done!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That is one sharp looking mallet! The shap really transitions smoothly between the two materials. The taper is pretty substantial on the end; did you end up with any thin spots in the brass?


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> That is one sharp looking mallet! The shap really transitions smoothly between the two materials. The taper is pretty substantial on the end; did you end up with any thin spots in the brass?


No, the end cap is quite thick so the taper is mostly out of that.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very impressive! I'm jealous of your whole set, but the hammer creation was very cool!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That was a great idea and equally great execution. When I saw the title to your thread I thought you were trying to find where you could buy a brass hammer/mallet.

Those used to be common around sports cars with wire wheels and knock off hubs.

George


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice mallet longknife. Very pretty. Nice chisels as well.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

That's beautiful. You ever decide to sell those, let me know.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice.

So, since i don't have a lathe, gotta ask, can you do both wood and metal on a "wood lathe" or are there to many differences between needs of metal and wood with lathes?. I know the brass is soft enough, heck I've cut 1/4" sheet aluminum on my ts before, just wondering.

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool idea thanks!
Lee


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

oldmacnut said:


> Very nice.
> 
> So, since i don't have a lathe, gotta ask, can you do both wood and metal on a "wood lathe" or are there to many differences between needs of metal and wood with lathes?. I know the brass is soft enough, heck I've cut 1/4" sheet aluminum on my ts before, just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


You can turn brass and aluminium on a wood lathe as they are soft metals. For steel you need a metal lathe were you can lock down the turning tool and not just holding it.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that is jist flat out ingenious LongKnife :thumbsup:

I could o' used that thing in my gunsmithin' :yes:
I allways jist used a 4" x 1 1/4" brass babett.
Ingenious indeed !!!!


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Longknife. I have always wanted to make a brass headed mallet.

I like to make as many hand tools as I can to go with my old tools cabinet. What is the OD of the brass plumbing coupling and do you find it large enough.

Here is a carving mallet that I have recently made. It is from some Rose Gum I had lying around. The brass beside it has been in my shed for awhile, it was for a mallet, just need the inspiration to attempt it. 

Thanks, I love your work.

Pete


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, LK! Very nice in deed.

I've apparently been slacking this week and have missed quite a few gems! 

Once again, terrific!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

STAR said:


> What is the OD of the brass plumbing coupling and do you find it large enough.


OD is 56 mm (2 1/4"). I find it large enough. The weight gives the mallet a god balance and for delicate work the mallet head fit perfectly in the palm of my hand.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Longknife. So it is an industrial size brass fitting not a domestic one, hence my original question.

I think I will save my brass rod and look around for brass end cap like yours.

Pete


----------

